# transplanting from 3gallon pots



## shimmz22 (Apr 5, 2011)

hey all,
im on week 5 of my grow right now. I planted my seeds directly into 3 gallon pots(soil). I was wondering how long my girls have until i have to transplant them out of 3 gallon pots. +REPS to whoever has the answer or any input.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 5, 2011)

You can grow them fine full term in 3gal. but myself I would have started in one gallon then transplanted into a final pot size. 3 gallon dirt ball ain't no easy task to transplant. The sheer weight puts you at a high risk of snapping the main stem. 
At week five I doubt if the root system filled the pot up fully yet...which could pose an even greater risk of root damage during the xplant. I would just grow in the 3 gallon and not worry about stepping up to the 5 gal.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 5, 2011)

I transplant from a butter tub to a 1gal to a 5gal and finally to a 10gal, the final transplant coming a week or so before budding. This gives the plants fresh soil and room for root growth going into the final stage and my plants love me for it!

Transplanting should be done around the time the plant grows wider than the pot or slows in growth (before is better lol, but it's a learning thing, you'll know when the time is right with practice), the slow in growth is from the roots becoming bound! When transplanting, rip any knotted up or circling roots apart gently so they'll start searching out the fresh soil and not continue circling. Being careful during transplant should assure no breaks, just take your time and be gentle! 

I'm using smart pots which air prune the roots when they come in contact with the pot, these are great and I recommend them!


----------



## niteshft (Apr 5, 2011)

How long to you plan to veg? A 3 gal pot is sufficient for growing full term unless you are looking for a large bush. I grow in 5 gal buckets and the roots have way ample space left to grow with a 3+ foot plant and could have gotten by with a bucket less than half that size. The 5 gal pot allows for more time between waterings because of the volume of dirt holding the moisture and is the only reason I continue to use it.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 5, 2011)

One rule of thumb is one gallon of mix for every month of growth.  Last time I tried to transplant 3 gal to 5 gal the poor plants paid the price of my clumsiness.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 5, 2011)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> One rule of thumb is one gallon of mix for every month of growth.


 
Interesting, I've never heard/read that but seems to make sence.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 5, 2011)

I've read a gallon per foot too, but not sure where...


----------



## Mutt (Apr 5, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I transplant from a butter tub to a 1gal to a 5gal and finally to a 10gal,



jeez man, that can't be an easy task xplanting a 5gallon rootball. 



			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> I'm using smart pots which air prune the roots when they come in contact with the pot,



Those air pruning pots can just be unwrapped around the ball, right? making xplant much easier then wrestling with a solid pot which is heck getting the ball out of? Those roots like to grip the solid regular pots. Which make large container xplants a nightmare for me.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 5, 2011)

It's not easy, but with two of us and patience we get it done with little cursing lol I haven't yet transplanted from the smart pots, the first one is going to be soon, but it looks like I'll be able to just pull the pot down like you're pulling off you're pants...kinda!

I think we try to transplant after watering for two reasons, it keeps the plant happy and it makes the ball slide out a bit easier.


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2011)

I guess I am the only one who likes to go with smaller pots...not knocking anyone's methods but I grow in one gallon pots...yep one gallon. They start in solo cups, then go to half gallon pots and then on to one gallon pots. I actually have a SnakeBite flowering out in a half gallon pot and she doing great...only PITA is watering every single day. I am sure bigger pots have their benefits but you *can* flower out your ladies in smaller pots and still achieve good yields. JMO


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 5, 2011)

anybody feel like posting pics of their 1,3 and 5 gallon pots?

up here pots are sold by inchs oddly enough, we are metric :doh: 

8 10 and 12 inchs are probably 1,3,and 5 gallon but im not sure, i think they measure the top diameter.

not trying to hijack sorry.


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> anybody feel like posting pics of their 1,3 and 5 gallon pots?
> 
> up here pots are sold by inchs oddly enough, we are metric :doh:
> 
> ...



I am currently working but can take some pics tonight and post them for ya...


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 5, 2011)

when you have a chance, that would be great, no rush, im happy with the pots im using i just dont know how they compare to the ones you guys use when you talk in gallons, thanks.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 5, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I guess I am the only one who likes to go with smaller pots...not knocking anyone's methods but I grow in one gallon pots...yep one gallon. They start in solo cups, then go to half gallon pots and then on to one gallon pots. I actually have a SnakeBite flowering out in a half gallon pot and she doing great...only PITA is watering every single day. I am sure bigger pots have their benefits but you *can* flower out your ladies in smaller pots and still achieve good yields. JMO



I've got a big bundle of those 1-gallon smart pots coming for the Tahoe and 3D grow. After dealing with these big pots and plants this go round, I'm going small scale. With my space issues, it's gonna be much easier this way.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 5, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> anybody feel like posting pics of their 1,3 and 5 gallon pots?
> 
> up here pots are sold by inchs oddly enough, we are metric :doh:
> 
> ...



I don't have pics because I don't have the pots yet but the 1-gallon pots measure 7 inches across the bottom.


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> I've got a big bundle of those 1-gallon smart pots coming for the Tahoe and 3D grow. After dealing with these big pots and plants this go round, I'm going small scale. With my space issues, it's gonna be much easier this way.




The reason I use one gallon is because I like to grow multiple strains at the same time...keeps things from getting boring and keeps me on my toes...plus the biggest reason is there are so many strains out there I still want to try and I ain't getting any younger...lol
I can seat 9 ladies pretty comfy in my 4x4x6.5 tent...6 wld be ideal but 9 allows me to run an extra strain...I know more plants does not equal more bud and I don't do it for yield at all....yield suffers but I get a bigger variety to sample. I grow for just me and the wife and hook up a Cpl close friends who know better then to ask where it came from so I don't need to pull more then a Cpl ounces a plant.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 6, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I guess I am the only one who likes to go with smaller pots...not knocking anyone's methods but I grow in one gallon pots...yep one gallon. They start in solo cups, then go to half gallon pots and then on to one gallon pots. I actually have a SnakeBite flowering out in a half gallon pot and she doing great...only PITA is watering every single day. I am sure bigger pots have their benefits but you *can* flower out your ladies in smaller pots and still achieve good yields. JMO


 
I agree but the every day ritual is hard ...


----------



## Roddy (Apr 6, 2011)

The beauty of it is, neither grow preference is wrong, what works for you is golden! I hear you on the multiple strains, I am doing this myself lol (4 plants in bud, 4 strains). Being limited in number of plants means I need to grow big if I want to stay in dope lol, so bigger pots for me!! My limit is rising, so I may start exploring a bit, but I doubt I'll go smaller lol


----------



## niteshft (Apr 6, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> The reason I use one gallon is because I like to grow multiple strains at the same time...keeps things from getting boring and keeps me on my toes...plus the biggest reason is there are so many strains out there I still want to try and I ain't getting any younger...lol
> I can seat 9 ladies pretty comfy in my 4x4x6.5 tent...6 wld be ideal but 9 allows me to run an extra strain...I know more plants does not equal more bud and I don't do it for yield at all....yield suffers but I get a bigger variety to sample. I grow for just me and the wife and hook up a Cpl close friends who know better then to ask where it came from so I don't need to pull more then a Cpl ounces a plant.


 
I've got to try out those cuz I'm in the same position. I'm just getting back into the grow/smoke scene and like you I have a lot of strains to go thru. My grow in 5 gal. containers is way overkill and I check my plants daily so watering wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Locked (Apr 6, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> I've got to try out those cuz I'm in the same position. I'm just getting back into the grow/smoke scene and like you I have a lot of strains to go thru. My grow in 5 gal. containers is way overkill and I check my plants daily so watering wouldn't be an issue.




I am going to try 2 gallon Smart Pots when I do my next run after Summer...I don't see myself growing in anything bigger though....ever.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 6, 2011)

I used 1, 3 and 5 gallon round nursery pots for years, then moved over to grow 1 and 3 gallon grow bags.  Grow bags were cool because you could cram more of them together in less space when the plants are babies, and not splash the floor so much during watering.  But grow bags are a pain in the rump to carry/move (more so for 5 gal and bigger) and a little messy to wash & dry for re-use.  I don't like throwing stuff away and wanted something more permanent.

Found these square white 4 gallon plastic food buckets and never looked back.  Drilled 5-6 holes in the bottom of each.  They have a hand bail for easier carrying (full grow bags suck to carry!) and they fit together perfectly.  They measure 9.5" (24 cm) square by 13" (33cm) tall and cost about $5 per bucket.  Easy to clean & sterilize, easy to stack together when empty, fit nicely in bottom-feed plastic saucers.  They offer them at most of the online big plastics companies.

I know some folks say that white inside is not good for roots but luckily none of my plants has heard that.  Felt that 4 gallon was perfect for 4 month cycles.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 7, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> jeez man, that can't be an easy task xplanting a 5gallon rootball. quote]
> 
> Break-away buckets, dad--patent pending.
> 
> The odd photo is a never-ending game called around here refered to as: "45 pound blue tick attacks 85 pound doberainer."


----------



## Roddy (Apr 7, 2011)

Dangit Pencil, I forgot to sign my rep to you, but AWESOME breakaway bucket!!!!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 7, 2011)

I said I doubted I'd go smaller....I may very well stick with 5gals, transplanting from 1gals. If harvest amount last night comes in as I hope, I will be doing this very soon! With the ability to grow 24 plants, I can grow more plants smaller which means less grow time and less chance of problems!


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 7, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Mutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

